# I Would Like to Buy Some Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello all! 

I am interested in buying some different kinds of honey. I am not talking about a mass quanity but rather a jar of each for example. 

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi there.

This is what I have available in nectar sources and in flavoured honey:

Nectar Source: 

clover 
alfalfa
Sunflower
Raspberry
Buckwheat
Wildflower
Basswood


Flavoured Blends:

Creamed
Cinnamon Creamed
Cinnamon Stick
Honey Apple
Honey Apricot
Maple
Lemon
Chocolate

Flavoured with all natural pure ingredients. No artificial extracts, flavours or colors.

[email protected]


John Russell


----------

